# Please help



## Rev. Ian (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi

I know that there are already a hundred of these threads on the forum, unfortunaltely many of them are quite old, and none of them seem to answer what I consider to be a simple question.

I have applied for a position in Landsdtuhl, and need to know what salary would be sufficient for 2 adults and a teenager to survive on. I have googled taxes etc, I have checked rental prices etc, so I dont need all that, just a average salary which we could survive on.

If an offer comes, I want to know if it is decent or not - thats what it boils down to

Thanks, and God bless


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Try Einkommen Gehaltsrechner fr Brutto & Netto Lohn berechnen sie ihr Gehalt + Berufe

but it was discussed on this thread..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/germany-expat-forum-expats-living-germany/97913-salary-other.html


----------



## Rev. Ian (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you James

I just cant seem to wrap my head around the fact the 3000 euro seems to be a decent salary. I will (hopefully) be moving from South Africa, and here R10,000 is kind of a very average, just get by salary, so it all seems a bit weird.

Guess I must stop thinking in rands.

Thanks again


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

The average salary of an employed person is around 2500 Euro. A lot of people earn between 1000 and 1500 Euro, but I would not call that comfortable for a couple, much less with a child. They would definitely get help from public funds.

There is a wide range as to what people consider surviving. Do you need a car? Two? Would you be happy to use public transport or cycle short distances? How many bedrooms do you need (careful when looking at rental offers, we do not count bedrooms but rooms, that means anything besides kitchen and bathroom: 2 bedroom flat with a combined drawing/dining room = 3 room German flat. That really threw me when I lived in Geneva, there they even count the kitchen as a room.), do you want to eat out a lot, etc.

It also depends on your line of work whether 3000 Euro is a decent salary. For a couple it´s not too bad but also not something that would bring you luxuries. 

Sorry, I somehow overlooked your teenager. If you can, aim a bit higher than 3000 per month for a family of three but with a wife and child your tax class shouldn´t be too bad and that influences the net amount considerably. I think you should get quite a nice tax return after your income tax declaration. You will also be entitled to 184 Euro of child benefit (Kindergeld) per month. Also, your wife and child will have free health insurance through you as long as they both don´t work themselves. 

Since your employer would have to sponsor you, you might get quite a few expat perks that local people could only dream of. I know that some IT people had their move paid, got a company car and even a weekly housekeeping service for their private flat.


----------

